# Limited Production 1900s Rotary Engines By Shur-spin



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 20, 2016)

Well I received tons of requests for Turn of the Century type radial engines. Well before radial aircraft engines they were Rotary engines. These engines spun on the airplane to create a flywheel effect. The theory was to stabilize the plane while in flight. The propeller and engine spin together. It had its ups and downs. The Rotary engine I made is based off the 1908 Gnome. I did some drawings and formed some clay and changed and added rocker boxes on top of the cylinders to give it some detail and this is what I came up with. Finally a Shur-Spin for a Turn of the Century bicycle. I will build one today and post a completed build pic. If I can find the right bearing today these Rotary engines will spin. 

They will be available in brass or aluminum. 

There will only be twenty five made in aluminum and 25 in brass. Limited production.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 20, 2016)

I love it!
Put me on the list Joe, for one in aluminum.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 20, 2016)

Ok Marty!


----------



## slick (Aug 20, 2016)

I'll take one in brass.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 20, 2016)

Cool Slick!!


----------



## larock65 (Aug 20, 2016)

I'll be ready for one too! 
Still need to pick up my other prototype P38.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 20, 2016)

B36 would be cool hehehe

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 20, 2016)

I'll take a brass one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Aug 21, 2016)

put me down for a brass one also please  !!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 21, 2016)

Mark me down for a brass please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 21, 2016)

Joe, you've hit a grand slam with this one. Awesome work.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks guys!! I am touched! My goal was to bring in some accessories for TOC bikes. The simple design of the engine goes with the simple yet sophisticated design of a TOC bicycle.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 351817



love the P-38 thats what my uncle flew in WWII  my Dad flew a  PBY-5A Catalina and my grandfather was in WWI, he wasn't a pilot but he did  just barely survive a mustard gasing. Something I think is is really cool, my  grandfather, uncle and my fathers initials each spell  " ACE "


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 22, 2016)

So will they still spin some how? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 22, 2016)

Still pricng the bearings and measurements for a press fit. Most likely the engines will spin seperate from the prop. Still cool


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 22, 2016)

I figured it might be difficult to get the brass model spinning freely, due to the excess weight.
So, that's why I specified my preference for Aluminium.
If it turns out, the the difference in performance between the two is negligible, then put me down for brass as well.
If not, then I'll stick with my original request for Aluminium.

Thanks again, Joe.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 23, 2016)

Joe - good stuff again - I will need to get a few of these maybe 1 of each to start ...


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 24, 2016)

Joe id like one too. Im not picky about the material


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 24, 2016)

Put me down for a brass one also.


----------



## the2finger (Aug 25, 2016)

Get that F-86 going!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 25, 2016)

Can I get one in platinum? Marty's tab

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 25, 2016)

I would like one in aluminum!  Let me know the payment details.  This is going to be fun!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey, Joe.
Do me a favor, and make Obi's out of beryllium.
We wouldn't want to weigh his bike down with platinum.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 25, 2016)

I think he should make him one out of unobtainium


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 30, 2016)

Xx


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 30, 2016)

Nevermind the engines wont spin. The brackets dont fit right and its just a cluster beep! And not all of the engine bodies are weighted evenly. 

These will be just like the original Shur-Spins fixed with high speed bearings in the propeller. Sorry I tried and its too much labor to get the precision dead nuts. 

These are still awesome for the TOC bike owner.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 30, 2016)

I thought the brass ones were going to be a challenge, but figured the aluminium would be a go.
If anybody could've done it, it would've been you.
Thanks, for trying, Joe.


----------



## JKT (Aug 30, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Nevermind the engines wont spin. The brackets dont fit right and its just a cluster beep! And not all of the engine bodies are weighted evenly.
> 
> These will be just like the original Shur-Spins fixed with high speed bearings in the propeller. Sorry I tried and its too much labor to get the precision dead nuts.
> 
> These are still awesome for the TOC bike owner.




you can still put me down for a brass one Joe !! any more word on the wing hubcaps ??


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 30, 2016)

Wings are at the foundry. I have to take the first prototype batch and tumble, polish and send back for final cast process. Thanks all for the support. I dont want to charge $200 for a damn shur spin. Lol!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 30, 2016)

Here is the prototype TOC aluminum Shur-Spin. So damn neat!! I honestly really love these!! These will only take the narrow early propellers. They are a better fit and style.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 30, 2016)

WOW NICE !!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 31, 2016)

TOC Shur-Spins are now for sale

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shur-spin-toc-radial-aircraft-engines-new.96070/


----------



## sam (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 12, 2016)

TOC rotary type Shur-Spin 
16 brass and 14 aluminum are left. 

$100 for aluminum
$120 for brass
Paypal is joeshifter10@yahoo.com


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 25, 2016)

Put these on your bikes guys and gals!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 25, 2016)

Looks great Amanda!!


----------

